# My Big SHIC



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Incase any of you didn't see my previous thread. I'm going to be running a 4 week shic, starting on Monday.

The gear will look like this:

500mg test p

2125mg test e

375mg tren a

1250mg tren e

375mg mast p

1000mg mast e

100mcg T3 (ed)

1mg Adex (ed)

8iu GH (m/w/f)

150mg oxy (pw)

80mg dbol (pw)

My food will be around 500g protein, 800g carbs & 200g fats. Around 7-8000 calories.

Training will be mainly compounds and on a 3on 1off split, every bodypart being training every 5days.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Subbed


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

oh yeah, subbed.

Are PW's injectables or orals?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> oh yeah, subbed.
> 
> Are PW's injectables or orals?


Orals mate


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Subbed, sounds immense


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Yehaa!!!

Good luck bud


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Will be following this mate, you done a SHIC before?

Will be interesting to see how 1625mg Tren treats you!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Will be following this mate, you done a SHIC before?
> 
> Will be interesting to see how 1625mg Tren treats you!


No I haven't mate.

I'm intrested to see aswell :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> No I haven't mate.
> 
> I'm intrested to see aswell :lol:


Haha should we alert the authorities in your area for potential violent rape crimes? :lol:

You uploading recent pics as well mate to see progress?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Haha should we alert the authorities in your area for potential violent rape crimes? :lol:
> 
> You uploading recent pics as well mate to see progress?


I will upload stats later and a recent pic.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Haha, might have to get wheelchair for the missus.
> 
> I will upload stats later and a recent pic.


 :lol: wise choice mate, maybe a minge shaped ice pack too :lol:

Sounds good, be a really interesting one, all the best dude.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Go on the solid one!! I reckon id be sectioned of locked up by day 10 lol


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Good luck brother!

Where you going to put all that oil?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Zangief said:


> Good luck brother!
> 
> Where you going to put all that oil?


Not sure yet!

Quads, tricep, delts & pecks probably


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

I got two words for that SHIC!! Wow!!


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

In for this dude......


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

Ill have to keep an eye on this


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Wtf is a "shic"[dumb as fvck]


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

bogbrush said:


> Wtf is a "shic"[dumb as fvck]


Short high intensity cycle


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Short high intensity cycle


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Incase anyone was wondering these will be the supps used during the shic.

I will write out a sample days diet on Monday.

View attachment 161442


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Incase anyone was wondering these will be the supps used during the shic.
> 
> I will write out a sample days diet on Monday.
> 
> View attachment 161442


Love Cellmass wouldn't be without it!


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

FAURK!!! SUBBED!! Before and afters please!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

What labs you using?

Will be an interesting log!

How come orals are per week? How you splitting them up each day then


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Incase anyone was wondering these will be the supps used during the shic.
> 
> I will write out a sample days diet on Monday.
> 
> View attachment 161442


are you a believer in you get what you pay for then, over the supps available from the cheap bulk suppliers?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> What labs you using?
> 
> Will be an interesting log!
> 
> How come orals are per week? How you splitting them up each day then


Pre workout im assuming :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> What labs you using?
> 
> Will be an interesting log!
> 
> How come orals are per week? How you splitting them up each day then


I'm using a mix of Wildcat & Neuro Pharma

The orals are pre workout


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> are you a believer in you get what you pay for then, over the supps available from the cheap bulk suppliers?


In a way yes, I used to just bulk suppliers but I always use branded stuff now. I feel it's better quality.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Subbed!!! Good luck mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok so here are some photos I've just taken.

I have had a few injuries recently meaning I haven't been able to train, so I am not where I used to be.

Hoping to get back there with this cycle.

View attachment 161456


View attachment 161457


View attachment 161458


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Ok so here are some photos I've just taken.
> 
> I have had a few injuries recently meaning I haven't been able to train, so I am not where I used to be.
> 
> ...


Going for single lifts (PBs) or hypertrohy?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Going for single lifts (PBs) or hypertrohy?


Pure hypertrophy mate, I'm not really bothered about strength.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Should be interesting good luck, what are you on now or been on lately going into it ?


----------



## craze666 (Dec 28, 2012)

good luck watch your bp bro

hopefully you dont start without any test in your bloodstream.

those long esters need 4-6 weeks to reach the peak.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Should be interesting good luck, what are you on now or been on lately going into it ?


Cheers mate.

I'm just on 250mg test at the moment and a low carb diet to try and prime myself.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> I'm just on 250mg test at the moment and a low carb diet to try and prime myself.


ever read into dnp priming mate, ive read it very effective thing to do before a big shic,


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Some serious amounts of hormone there mate. I will be intrigued to see what gains you make, and carry onto make as the sheer amount of hormone remains active in your system. And also to see how that balances out in terms of worthiness, regarding Sides. This is some serious destruption to your homeostasis, BP, heart rate, HPTA, endurance, perspiration, wellbeing, and most importantly IMO - Neurological brain chemistry.

I do not think this is s good idea at all from a health perspective, but I do wish you best and will be interested to read your updates.

Good luck bud.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

This SHIC is sick! Subbed!

Best of luck! :thumb:


----------



## kristy_666 (Jul 6, 2014)

How much oil does that lot workout to per week ?


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Dammmmnnn!! Good luck!


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> No I haven't mate.
> 
> I'm intrested to see aswell :lol:


Might wanna add 10mg zopiclone ed to that list to get any sleep on that lot


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@solidcecil, did you read any priming articles by Marcus3000? have posted them up on this board many times.


----------



## TheSurgeon (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow. My heart rate and bp has gone up just reading your cycle list.

Good luck


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

kristy_666 said:


> How much oil does that lot workout to per week ?


It works out to 20ml, I will be jabbing mon-sat.



Huntingground said:


> @solidcecil, did you read any priming articles by Marcus3000? have posted them up on this board many times.


Yes I have a few times, that's what made me intrested in running a shic.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> It works out to 20ml, I will be jabbing mon-sat.
> 
> Yes I have a few times, that's what made me intrested in running a shic.


Im surprised it's only 20ml,my upcoming 'normal' cycle will be 13-16ml/week


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I have nearly finished reading the revised big secret paul borreson book, i love his ideas but to be perfectly honest his dosage and cycles doesnt reflect on his body, yeah he had problems and he more than most but still i dont think he is a prime example of his own work i think others could maybe do better.

One of his cycles interests me its a 28 day cycle and not as heavy as most of his others which i want try out one day.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

synthasize said:


> Im surprised it's only 20ml,my upcoming 'normal' cycle will be 13-16ml/week


I'm using a a few blends.

5ml TNTMAST250 (WC)

5ml TNT-depot450 (WC)

5ml Mastron (WC)

2.5ml test e (NP)

2.5ml tren e (NP)


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Will be really interested to see how this works out for you mate.

Will you be able to resist temptation to extend it to a twelve weeker? Haha.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Will be really interested to see how this works out for you mate.
> 
> Will you be able to resist temptation to extend it to a twelve weeker? Haha.


I can't mate, I'm going to New York for Christmas


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Will be really interested to see how this works out for you mate.
> 
> Will you be able to resist temptation to extend it to a twelve weeker? Haha.


12 week at 20ml per week? Be sloshing as you walk around..


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Love Cellmass wouldn't be without it!


Is it worth it? I saw it cheap on Dolphin Fitness and wondered whether to get it but wouldn't mind hearing what people think of it?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In!

'Dis Gonna be goooood!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> @solidcecil, did you read any priming articles by Marcus3000? have posted them up on this board many times.


borresons prime for cycle was a lot more involved than that Marcus one I read unless I missed something?

just bangs on about carbs.


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> Ok so here are some photos I've just taken.
> 
> I have had a few injuries recently meaning I haven't been able to train, so I am not where I used to be.
> 
> ...


Mate,you look awesome.

Your version of "not where I'd want to be" is my version of " where I'd like to be!"

Be interesting to see how much you gain in 4 weeks.

Good luck with it.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Chrisallan said:


> Mate,you look awesome.
> 
> Your version of "not where I'd want to be" is my version of " where I'd like to be!"
> 
> ...


Thank you mate, I appreciate the comment.

I'm looking forward to seeing what I can achieve in 4 weeks


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mal said:


> borresons prime for cycle was a lot more involved than that Marcus one I read unless I missed something?
> 
> just bangs on about carbs.


Not read Borreson's prime but Marcus3000's was about carb manipulation and GH to make the body into a sponge ready to soak up the food and gear and explode. Worked for me on a 6 week SHIC, put 100KG on big 3 lifts.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

solidcecil said:


> Incase any of you didn't see my previous thread. I'm going to be running a 4 week shic, starting on Monday.
> 
> The gear will look like this:
> 
> ...


Fawkin sick 'unt! Strong bicycle ride bra


----------



## Lette (Aug 22, 2013)

Hmm. I was thinking, is there any point in doing a 4 weeks shic only with long ester?

Was thinking test e, eq, mast e?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

How comes only 24 iu Gh a week??.

Imo I would loose some oils and put more Gh and add slin in their


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice looking cycle.

Always fun when there are a reasonable amount of calories from the oil alone


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> I have nearly finished reading the revised big secret paul borreson book, i love his ideas but to be perfectly honest his dosage and cycles doesnt reflect on his body, yeah he had problems and he more than most but still i dont think he is a prime example of his own work i think others could maybe do better.
> 
> One of his cycles interests me its a 28 day cycle and not as heavy as most of his others which i want try out one day.


You got the dosages etc of this one?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

synthasize said:


> Im surprised it's only 20ml,my upcoming 'normal' cycle will be 13-16ml/week


What you planning running?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> You got the dosages etc of this one?


Yeah its actually a 25 day cycle

Day 1-8 - 1 shot of sus ED

Days 9-19 - 200mg deca + 100mg of primo ED

Days 20-25 - 100mg of test p + 50mg of winstrol ED


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

bail said:


> How comes only 24 iu Gh a week??.
> 
> Imo I would loose some oils and put more Gh and add slin in their


The original plan was to run 8iu ed, unfortunately funds don't currently allow for this.

If anyone wants to donate towards my shic..


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

Good luck with this! Looking forward to seeing your gains!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

So my starting weight and bf% are taken this morning.

226lbs (102.5kg)

11.56% bodyfat

Bodyfat is measured using the Pollock 7 point caliper method.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Here are some better photos.

Excuse the state of the house, we haven't long moved in.

View attachment 161635


View attachment 161636


View attachment 161637


View attachment 161638


Oh and excuse the state of my hair


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Tidy your house up mate.

Also, great quads! Can you please write an example of your leg workout if you don't mind?


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

This is something i would like to try at some point. How are you keeping e2 under control? Letro?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tidy up ya messy cúnt PMSL

Looking good mate, should be fun or "pippy" from all the jabs lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

synthasize said:


> Tidy your house up mate.
> 
> Also, great quads! Can you please write an example of your leg workout if you don't mind?


Cheers,

Legs normally looks like this:

Seated calf raise

Leg press calf

Lying leg curl

SLDL

Leg press

Squats

Nothing fancy, all 4 sets 12-20 reps


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Impressive legs lad - good luck with cycle


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Cheers,
> 
> Legs normally looks like this:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. I feel like mine isn't really maximising growth properly and might do the big stuff at the end like you do. At the moment i do:

Squats 5x5

Hack squat/leg press 4x 10-20

Quad extensions 4x 10-20

Hamstring curl 4x 10-20


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Can you give us an example of a days diet?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

synthasize said:


> Thanks mate. I feel like mine isn't really maximising growth properly and might do the big stuff at the end like you do. At the moment i do:
> 
> Squats 5x5
> 
> ...


I much perfer training with calves, then hamstrings and quads last.

That way my knees are warmed up and you don't need to go as heavy.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> Can you give us an example of a days diet?


I don't have a set diet.

I'm going to write down everything I eat tomorrow to give you an idea of what I eat.


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

whats the daily split gonna be on gear mate

may something similar a go myself


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

welsh_chris said:


> whats the daily split gonna be on gear mate
> 
> may something similar a go myself


Don't know if this'll make sense, it's what I've written out to make sure I dont miss anything.

View attachment 161651


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok so my gear is running a day late.

I will have to start tomorrow but will still fit all the jabs in this week.


----------



## Thomasfreddy (Oct 12, 2014)

You must be joking ?????


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Thomasfreddy said:


> You must be joking ?????


About what?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Ok so my gear is running a day late.
> 
> I will have to start tomorrow but will still fit all the jabs in this week.


That's annoying mate!

Sack him lol


----------



## Thomasfreddy (Oct 12, 2014)

I looked at that huge dose of tren e

Along with the tren ace

I've never heard or seen a dose

Of tren e like that before

Ok it's a 4 week cycle

Good luck mate

Anything over 300 mg p/w and

My sides become too much (tren a)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Thomasfreddy said:


> I looked at that huge dose of tren e
> 
> Along with the tren ace
> 
> ...


Read his journals lol @Huntingground

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/241468-huntingground-shic-v2-reload.html


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Read his journals lol @Huntingground
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/241468-huntingground-shic-v2-reload.html


Just a mild cycle


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Just a mild cycle


Kicker


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Look what turned up 

View attachment 161706


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just put 3ml in my left delt, went in fine, a little dribbled out after but only a tiny bit.

The most I've put in delts before is 2-2.5ml

I'm also tracking all my food today to give you an idea of what I eat day to day.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Just put 3ml in my left delt, went in fine, a little dribbled out after but only a tiny bit.
> 
> The most I've put in delts before is 2-2.5ml
> 
> I'm also tracking all my food today to give you an idea of what I eat day to day.


Cant wait to compare food with you! bet you eat like a horse!! Not out of a trough..


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> Cant wait to compare food with you! bet you eat like a horse!! Not out of a trough..


I do normally eat a lot (8-12k calories) but I've been on very low carbs as part of my prime so going to take me a few days to get back up to it, struggling a bit today with carbs.


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

8-12k Fookin hell!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> I do normally eat a lot (8-12k calories) but I've been on very low carbs as part of my prime so going to take me a few days to get back up to it, struggling a bit today with carbs.


Come on shovel it in lad!! Ive already eaten so far today

2 scoops protein

2 cups porridge

1 spoon peanut butter

1 banana all blended

6 whole eggs fried

1 Home made flap jack

gnocchi 200g and beef mince 150g with onion goats cheese n tomatoes home made with three slices whole meal bread

next will be 200g chicken n rice

then pre workout Weetabix n honey...

jab then gym!!

home for the next three meals


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Look what turned up
> 
> View attachment 161706


Fcks sake mate, the stuff turned up upside down, those tabs are gonna be a nightmare when you open them :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Look what turned up
> 
> View attachment 161706


Looks snide to me mate :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> Come on shovel it in lad!! Ive already eaten so far today
> 
> 2 scoops protein
> 
> ...


I've eaten about the same calories so far..


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Looks snide to me mate :whistling:


Eh? :confused1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Eh? :confused1:


Fake lol

Only messing


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> I've eaten about the same calories so far..


You were the inspiration to get me on the Weetabix and coco pop diet followed by 15 scrabbled eggs bulk last year! guess what? it phreaking worked!! Boom!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> You were the inspiration to get me on the Weetabix and coco pop diet followed by 15 scrabbled eggs bulk last year! guess what? it phreaking worked!! Boom!!


I'm pleased mate :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just getting ready to go train legs.

View attachment 161730


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Just getting ready to go train legs.
> 
> View attachment 161730


Sexual


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> Sexual


Icy blue razz... Who makes this **** up?


----------



## craze666 (Dec 28, 2012)

i would like to see your meal plan


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Legs tonight.

Was a good session, got some good weights.

All sets are 3-4 and reps are between 12-20

Seated calf raise

Leg press calf

Lying leg curl

Dumbbell SLDL

Leg press

Squats

Here's a pump photo

View attachment 161748


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> Legs tonight.
> 
> Was a good session, got some good weights.
> 
> ...


Why such a high rep range - lifts for big three. if I may ask?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jalex said:


> Why such a high rep range - lifts for big three. if I may ask?


I grow better with higher reps.

I do 12-20 on legs and normally 12-15 on upper body


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> I grow better with higher reps.
> 
> I do 12-20 on legs and normally 12-15 on upper body


I see I see - Jw whether it was that approach I've heard of training higher reps while on & lowering volume/rep range when off/PCT.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Good luck with this. What is ya stats height and weight ruff body fat, ;-)


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

trapman said:


> Good luck with this. What is ya stats height and weight ruff body fat, ;-)


Cheers mate.

5'9

226lbs / 102.5kg

11.56% bf


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

This thread makes me jealous lol..

Can't wait till new year to get back on it!!

Legs looked pumped lad - what sort of weight you shifting. On the 20rep squats?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

herc said:


> This thread makes me jealous lol..
> 
> Can't wait till new year to get back on it!!
> 
> Legs looked pumped lad - what sort of weight you shifting. On the 20rep squats?


I only went up to 80 on the squats, my legs were already ****ed :lol: I like to keep my squats slow and controlled.

I did do 370kg on the leg press, 20 reps for sets though.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok, here's my sample diet from yesterday. As said I don't stick to a strict diet, but it's simular each day.

2 scoops protein

Bowl of mini chocolate wheatabix

Gold top milk

100mcg T3

1 roxylean

1mg Adex

1200mg celery seed

2 liv52

Selection of vitamins

1.5 chicken breasts

1 cup basmati rice

Half an avocado

Half an onion

Chilli oil

1 pint chocolate milk

1.5 chicken breasts

1 cup basmati rice

Half an avocado

Half an onion

Chilli oil

1 pint chocolate milk

2 liv52

1.5 tins tuna

Baked potato

Sweetcorn

Mayonnaise

2 scoops Cellmass

Preworkout

2 scoops C4

150mg oxy

80mg dbol

Intraworkout

20g bcaa

(Need to get Intra carbs)

2 scoops protein

(Again need carbs)

Spag Bol (300g mince)

Garlic bread

Extra chicken breast

Packet kettle chips

Tub of Ben & Jerrys

2 liv52

1 scoop whey

Gold top milk


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> Ok, here's my sample diet from yesterday. As said I don't stick to a strict diet, but it's simular each day.
> 
> 2 scoops protein
> 
> ...


People say I eat a lot but I think if I ate that, I'd not be very hungry the next day.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> People say I eat a lot but I think if I ate that, I'd not be very hungry the next day.


That's me trying to ease myself into eating big amounts again. I'd say that's a pretty poor day for me


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

I felt full just reading that lol


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

do you train for v long periods of time or have a heavy physical job or something? as if i ate that many cals I would simply just get fat and im a hard gainer.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Lukehh said:


> do you train for v long periods of time or have a heavy physical job or something? as if i ate that many cals I would simply just get fat and im a hard gainer.


I train for around an hour, 1.5 tops.

And I work from home.

I just have a very high metabolism.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> I train for around an hour, 1.5 tops.
> 
> And I work from home.
> 
> *I just have a very high metabolism*.


Says the man on 100mcg of T3 :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Bensif said:


> Says the man on 100mcg of T3 :whistling:


Haha, I also eat the same without T3, I'm mainly using it to increase the protein synthesis


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Haha, I also eat the same without T3, I'm mainly using it to increase the protein synthesis


Curious, which brand T3 are you using?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Bensif said:


> Curious, which brand T3 are you using?


AP & WC


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Ok, here's my sample diet from yesterday. As said I don't stick to a strict diet, but it's simular each day.
> 
> 2 scoops protein
> 
> ...


My kind of diet!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> Haha, I also eat the same without T3, I'm mainly using it to increase the protein synthesis


I didn't realise that thyroxine does this.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I didn't realise that thyroxine does this.


It's why it chews through muscle if you're not running aas as the body just can't keep up with the rate of protein turn over.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Are you taking 80mg dbol everyday for 4 weeks mate? I bought the same ones after seeing the reviews on them, at 50mg a day they do nothing for me except add water weight!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Are you taking 80mg dbol everyday for 4 weeks mate? I bought the same ones after seeing the reviews on them, at 50mg a day they do nothing for me except add water weight!


I'm only using pre workout mate, so 5-6 times a week.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Are you taking 80mg dbol everyday for 4 weeks mate? I bought the same ones after seeing the reviews on them, at 50mg a day they do nothing for me except add water weight!


You taking an AI with that? I find if I take my normal aromasin dose when including dbol it doesn't have the same effect.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> I'm only using pre workout mate, so 5-6 times a week.


Yeah same. Do you notice a difference if you don't take it?



no-way said:


> You taking an AI with that? I find if I take my normal aromasin dose when including dbol it doesn't have the same effect.


Nolva only with Dbol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Yeah same. Do you notice a difference if you don't take it?


I feel a lot stronger when I've taken them



Tom90 said:


> Are you taking 80mg dbol everyday for 4 weeks mate? I bought the same ones after seeing the reviews on them, at 50mg a day they do nothing for me except add water weight!


Maybe look into your diet mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Tonight was shoulders, another good session. Delts are hurting a bit from jabbing them yesterday and today.

All 3-4 sets and 12-15 reps

Dumbell side laterals

Seated barbell press

Face pulls

Cable side laterals

Reverse neutral cable upright rows


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Today is a rest day, going to just relax and eat.

I like to nap during rest days


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

You should start a journal on this if you didnt already


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Have you turned into a sexual Tyrannosaurus yet


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

trapman said:


> You should start a journal on this if you didnt already


 :confused1:



Huntingground said:


> Have you turned into a sexual Tyrannosaurus yet


I feel it starting today mate!

Day 3 and I think the short eaters are starting to work.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

trapman said:


> You should start a journal on this if you didnt already


Is this not his journal???


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

trapman said:


> You should start a journal on this if you didnt already



View attachment 161810


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

I wish I could eat that much, think I'd just get fat though haha. I must be doing something right though 26lbs heavier than this time last year 

Glad you've got a log on here, nice to keep an eye out on the big boys, I WILL be one of them one day....


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Cheat meal tonight.

Always go all out and try and get as much in as possible, will track the calories on myfitnesspal


----------



## Lette (Aug 22, 2013)

naturalun said:


> I wish I could eat that much, think I'd just get fat though haha. I must be doing something right though 26lbs heavier than this time last year
> 
> Glad you've got a log on here, nice to keep an eye out on the big boys, I WILL be one of them one day....


Have fun  looking forward to hear if you like this shic!


----------



## craze666 (Dec 28, 2012)

do you take medication for blood pressure?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

craze666 said:


> do you take medication for blood pressure?


Only celery seed extract


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Cheat meal tonight.
> 
> Always go all out and try and get as much in as possible, will track the calories on myfitnesspal


You ate a tub of b and js the other night pwo

Is their such thing as a cheat meal on this diet lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

So this was my dinner last night, bear in mind this is ontop of my days food.

View attachment 161832


Not a big fan of kebabs, just fancied one last night.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> So this was my dinner last night, bear in mind this is ontop of my days food.
> 
> View attachment 161832
> 
> ...


Man you should go to an all you can eat for a day and just eat half their food show them who's boss lol.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> So this was my dinner last night, bear in mind this is ontop of my days food.
> 
> View attachment 161832
> 
> ...


You lucky

If i eat that i put on fat


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> So this was my dinner last night, bear in mind this is ontop of my days food.
> 
> View attachment 161832
> 
> ...


Fat cùnt lol


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

Jesus lol so much food!


----------



## Elite (Nov 17, 2014)

I wonder if then macros for the donner kebab is actually actuate ?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Again that's not much for me, Ive gone over 9k with a cheat meal before.

Today is back & biceps, my missus has got the day off so we're going to train earlier.


----------



## Lawrence 82 (Jun 1, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Again that's not much for me, Ive gone over 9k with a cheat meal before.
> 
> Today is back & biceps, my missus has got the day off so we're going to train earlier.


Have you looked into the possibility you may have worms :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Lawrence 82 said:


> Have you looked into the possibility you may have worms :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Well today was a write off.

Woke up late, ate then went to the gym. Had no energy and just felt **** so did a half hearted workout then came home and fell asleep for 3.5hrs. Just had fish and chips for dinner.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Well today was a write off.
> 
> Woke up late, ate then went to the gym. Had no energy and just felt **** so did a half hearted workout then came home and fell asleep for 3.5hrs. Just had fish and chips for dinner.


I hope you jabbed young man


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I hope you jabbed young man


Of course!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

May be test/gear flu. Make sure you take the AI and also drinks loads of water/rest/sleep etc.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> May be test/gear flu. Make sure you take the AI and also drinks loads of water/rest/sleep etc.


That's what I thought.

I'm taking 1mg Adex ed and am currently taking a cold/flu tablets and high dose vit c to try and get over it.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

9k in one cheat meal.. Legend


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

I like how it reinforces that this food is high in protein!! Good work


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Damn son

Dat gold top milk ftw


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Well I'm feeling better this morning, still not 100% but defiantly better. Think I've passed it onto the missus though!

Going to train chest & arms today (didn't do biceps yesterday)


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Another rubbish workout today, trained on my own as my missus was at home ill. Don't like training by myself, I lack drive.

Chest & arms:

Incline dumbell press

Incline flyes

Incline machine press

Rope pushdowns

Dumbell curls


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Another rubbish workout today, trained on my own as my missus was at home ill. Don't like training by myself, I lack drive.
> 
> Chest & arms:
> 
> ...


No excuses mate, need to smash into every workout whilst on such high levels of gear, make every session count. I have been guilty of sub-optimal training whilst on SHIC in the past and I regret it badly. Head down, crack on, work as hard as poss.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> No excuses mate, need to smash into every workout whilst on such high levels of gear, make every session count. I have been guilty of sub-optimal training whilst on SHIC in the past and I regret it badly. Head down, crack on, work as hard as poss.


I know I need to, need to get my head back in it.

Tomorrow back to normal, no excuses!


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

I suppose I have to realise I'm never going to be the size I want to be as I can't eat enough food!

I can eat large amounts,for a couple of weeks,then start to feel like it's a chore and I'm forcing myself to eat and not enjoying it.i also feel bloated all the time.

Do you take any supplements to aid digestion?

How do you motivate yourself to eat that much,or do you genuinely enjoy eating that amount of food?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> I know I need to, need to get my head back in it.
> 
> Tomorrow back to normal, no excuses!


Just a blip mate, I'm sure you'll still get freaky in 6 weeks!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Chrisallan said:


> I suppose I have to realise I'm never going to be the size I want to be as I can't eat enough food!
> 
> I can eat large amounts,for a couple of weeks,then start to feel like it's a chore and I'm forcing myself to eat and not enjoying it.i also feel bloated all the time.
> 
> ...


I don't take anything mate, just make sure I drink a lot of water as I find it helps.

I eat for a purpose, not enjoyment. I know that I have to eat this much to gain size so I do.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok so I think the tren has kicked in :lol:

Sat here wide awake with bad stomach acid.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just had 4 ibuprofen (only thing in the cupboard that might help my stomach) and a scoop of Reserect.

Let's see if I can get some sleep


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Just had 4 ibuprofen (only thing in the cupboard that might help my stomach) and a scoop of Reserect.
> 
> Let's see if I can get some sleep


Go to large supermarket today and buy supermarket own brand Ranitidine (trade name is Zantac but much more expensive). Take 1 a day on SHIC and stomach issues gone.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

solidcecil said:
 

> Ok so I think the tren has kicked in :lol:
> 
> Sat here wide awake with bad stomach acid.


Is it worse after you eat? I guarantee its not too much acid but too little. Zantac etc will stop the reflux but will probably wreck your digestion.

Apple cider vinegar - before each meal. Honestly try it. Tren, in short, reduces bile production, thus less stomach acid / bad digestion. Undigested food means food won't pass the duodenum and the only place for it to go is up. Bloating + reflux is undigested food.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bensif said:


> Is it worse after you eat? I guarantee its not too much acid but too little. Zantac etc will stop the reflux but will probably wreck your digestion.
> 
> Apple cider vinegar - before each meal. Honestly try it. Tren, in short, reduces bile production, thus less stomach acid / bad digestion. Undigested food means food won't pass the duodenum and the only place for it to go is up. Bloating + reflux is undigested food.


Interesting, Zantac has always worked for me on SHIC but I do suffer from acid anyhow with the monster amounts of food I eat when bulking.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just off to the gym to finish arm training from yesterday.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Interesting, Zantac has always worked for me on SHIC but I do suffer from acid anyhow with the monster amounts of food I eat when bulking.


It will 100% work as it massivley reduces stomach acid thus no reflux, but it's treating the symptom not the cause.

Reflux on high calories diet just means it's not digesting fast enough / passing through your GI tract. Improving digestion reduces the symptoms.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Bensif said:


> Is it worse after you eat? I guarantee its not too much acid but too little. Zantac etc will stop the reflux but will probably wreck your digestion.
> 
> Apple cider vinegar - before each meal. Honestly try it. Tren, in short, reduces bile production, thus less stomach acid / bad digestion. Undigested food means food won't pass the duodenum and the only place for it to go is up. Bloating + reflux is undigested food.


Best get some of that lol I do get acid quite a bit!

Best place to get it?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Best get some of that lol I do get acid quite a bit!
> 
> Best place to get it?


Increases insulin sensitivity and all only cost bout 1 pound for a litre lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Going to get myself some today, how much should you have pre meal?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Did a few light sets on chest (because my missus trained chest) and then did arms.

Incline dumbell press

Cable crossover

Incline barbell

Dumbell curls

Dumbell skull crushers

Ez bar curl superset with EZbar pushdowns.

Just having a post work out meal of 1 cup rice, 350g steak, sweetcorn & chilli oil

View attachment 161955


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Best get some of that lol I do get acid quite a bit!
> 
> Best place to get it?


I use this one  Biona Organic Apple Cider Vinegar 5 L: Amazon.co.uk: Grocery

1 tbsp x3 a day before my biggest meals (breakfast, pre & post workout)


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

nice and rare ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bail said:


> Increases insulin sensitivity and all only cost bout 1 pound for a litre lol





Goodfella said:


> I use this one  Biona Organic Apple Cider Vinegar 5 L: Amazon.co.uk: Grocery
> 
> 1 tbsp x3 a day before my biggest meals (breakfast, pre & post workout)


Cheers lads


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

nice looking cycle mate, do you think 4 weeks will be long enough?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

big steve said:


> nice looking cycle mate, do you think 4 weeks will be long enough?


I'm hoping so mate.

Weighing myself tomorrow to see how much I've gained in week 1


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> I'm hoping so mate.
> 
> Weighing myself tomorrow to see how much I've gained in week 1


good luck with it buddy, i will be checking in for updates:thumbup1:


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Subbed.

Loving this thread.

How you feeling so far buddy?

Any improvements on lifts etc?

Also you were feeling a little down? Has that passed or could it be the bodys immune system being so weak when on high peds?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Machette said:


> Subbed.
> 
> Loving this thread.
> 
> ...


I give it a week and he will feel like Raul Moat


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

solidcecil said:


> Incase any of you didn't see my previous thread. I'm going to be running a 4 week shic, starting on Monday.
> 
> The gear will look like this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I give it a week and he will feel like Raul Moat


Hope not lol that didnt end well...


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Machette said:


> Subbed.
> 
> Loving this thread.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I don't keep a track of lifts but I'm definitely quite a bit stronger.

I'm feeling a lot better thanks, just seemed to be a 24hr bug.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I give it a week and he will feel like Raul Moat


I give it two and he will look like big Ramy.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Thanks, I don't keep a track of lifts but I'm definitely quite a bit stronger.
> 
> I'm feeling a lot better thanks, just seemed to be a 24hr bug.


Awesome. Keep up the hard work bud.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

gearchange said:


> I give it two and he will look like big Ramy.


Week 4 with the addition of mt2 he'll look like Ronnie!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

gearchange said:



> I give it two and he will look like big Ramy.





R0BLET said:


> Week 4 with the addition of mt2 he'll look like Ronnie!


That's the plan


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> That's the plan


How about purple aki ?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

That's it, week one jabs are all done. Thank God 

Day off from injecting tomorrow.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> That's it, week one jabs are all done. Thank God
> 
> Day off from injecting tomorrow.


Pics of swollen buttocks or no jabs lol

How you finding the pip on WC oils?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

What will you do at the end of this SHIC???

AAS wise, taper down, stop, cruise etc??

Also what about food intake to maintain what gains you make??


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> What will you do at the end of this SHIC???
> 
> AAS wise, taper down, stop, cruise etc??
> 
> Also what about food intake to maintain what gains you make??


I'm just going to cruise for a while and then start prep in Feb.

I will keep food high but drop carbs slightly.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Machette said:


> Pics of swollen buttocks or no jabs lol
> 
> How you finding the pip on WC oils?


A little pip but I think that's mainly from injecting page quantites of oil into small muscles.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

View attachment 161966


Thought mine was a good little lot for a 10 weeker


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

What inj sites you using matey


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

. Dhacks Test E and Tren E,, NP Deca and Mast E. I dont think much of the NP MTren dint do all that much for me yet :-(


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

trapman said:


> What inj sites you using matey


I'm injecting 6x per week so using delts, pecks & triceps


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

trapman said:


> . Dhacks Test E and Tren E,, NP Deca and Mast E. I dont think much of the NP MTren dint do all that much for me yet :-(


NP Mtren was great when I tried it


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> NP Mtren was great when I tried it


Yeah i read you old thread on it a while back


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> I'm injecting 6x per week so using delts, pecks & triceps


You dont fancy quads then


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

trapman said:


> You dont fancy quads then


I've got a sterile abcess in one of my quads so can't


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

This morning is leg training, then going to do some boxing training this evening. Never done it before but thought I'd give it a go.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> I've got a sterile abcess in one of my quads so can't


How come you've not drained it off if you know it's there?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

kreig said:


> How come you've not drained it off if you know it's there?


I asked but the hospital said they wouldn't drain it.

I drained it myself but it's still there a bit.

This is half of what came out
View attachment 161972


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Lol what a beautiful photo


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Suddenly I don't feel like my afternoon snack quite so much!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

It was like treacle aswell, really thick


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> I asked but the hospital said they wouldn't drain it.
> 
> I drained it myself but it's still there a bit.
> 
> ...


What can you do about it now? Hope u dont mind asking

Also how are u feeling?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

marcusmaximus said:


> What can you do about it now? Hope u dont mind asking
> 
> Also how are u feeling?


I'm not sure, need to get it sorted before May when I compete. Going to go and ask the hospital to do it again.

I'm feeling alright actually, no real side affects yet.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> I'm not sure, need to get it sorted before May when I compete. Going to go and ask the hospital to do it again.
> 
> I'm feeling alright actually, no real side affects yet.


That photo yukk! Does it hurt?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Machette said:


> That photo yukk! Does it hurt?


Not at all mate. It's just a soft lump in my quad.

This was it at its biggest (you can see the lump on right quad). It's barely noticeable now but will just show more in stage condition.

View attachment 161975
View attachment 161976


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Not at all mate. It's just a soft lump in my quad.
> 
> This was it at its biggest (you can see the lump on right quad). It's barely noticeable now but will just show more in stage condition.
> 
> ...


Fcuk looks painful...

How was leg training today?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

That's befoe I drained it.

It's never been painful.

Leg session was ok, my knees hurt a bit in the cold but did the best I could.

Was a bit of a mix and match session today.

Leg extensions

Lying leg curl

Smith SLDL

Glute kickbacks

Close leg press


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Off to boxing at 8, me and the missus have got a PT


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Boxing was hard, never normally do cardio but enjoyed it.

Going to try and stick to it once a week.

My missus did out shine me though, might have to get her to switch from bodybuilding.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok so an end of first week update.

Current weight is 105kg (231) that's 2.5kg up.

Bodyfat is around the same, not even sure it's chaged (will measure at the end)

I'm actually feeling pretty good, only negative sides I've experienced have been flu symptoms, slight insomnia & raised body temperature.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Ok so an end of first week update.
> 
> Current weight is 105kg (231) that's 2.5kg up.
> 
> ...


I predict 5kg this week 

Good work considering the man flu!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> I'm actually feeling pretty good, only negative sides I've experienced have been flu symptoms, slight insomnia & raised body temperature.


All expected sides imo. Surprised you could do boxing/cardio with that much tren, I couldn't walk upstairs without gasping


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I predict 5kg this week
> 
> Good work considering the man flu!


Cheers mate, I hope so.



Huntingground said:


> All expected sides imo. Surprised you could do boxing/cardio with that much tren, I couldn't walk upstairs without gasping


I did throw up in my mouth a couple of times where my lungs were burning that much


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just getting ready to go train shoulders, il try and get a photo with a pump as they always swell up after training.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Not at all mate. It's just a soft lump in my quad.
> 
> This was it at its biggest (you can see the lump on right quad). It's barely noticeable now but will just show more in stage condition.
> 
> ...


why are you wearing your birds leggings :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> why are you wearing your birds leggings :lol:


Got to be a real man to pull off leggings mate


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

I have read ever page of this thread pre ban, but just looked at the first couple and couldmt see your diet.

Did you post one up mate ?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Canny beat a good set of pins in a pair of leggings


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Sams said:


> I have read ever page of this thread pre ban, but just looked at the first couple and couldmt see your diet.
> 
> Did you post one up mate ?





solidcecil said:


> Ok, here's my sample diet from yesterday. As said I don't stick to a strict diet, but it's simular each day.
> 
> 2 scoops protein
> 
> ...


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Cheers pal, would like the post but don't think you can on tapatalk


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Sams said:


> Cheers pal, would like the post but don't think you can on tapatalk


Liked it for ya.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

So forgot to write last nights shoulder workout.

Was a good session felt strong but tired.

Military press

Dumbell side laterals

Seated dumbell front raises

Reverse peck deck

Face pulls

Rear smith shrugs superset with plate shrugs.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

View attachment 162050


This just arrived, so I can now have intraworkout carbs


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

When you do lateral raises do you stop when you get to shoulder level?

I've been told various different things, so i wondered what you thought.....


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Michael81 said:


> When you do lateral raises do you stop when you get to shoulder level?
> 
> I've been told various different things, so i wondered what you thought.....


Personally I stop at shoulder level as I feel that maintains tension on the taget muscle best rather than just swinging it all the way up.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Michael81 said:


> When you do lateral raises do you stop when you get to shoulder level?
> 
> I've been told various different things, so i wondered what you thought.....


Yeah I stop at shoulder level whilst leading the movement with my little finger and then bringing dumbells to hips rather than infront


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

@AlexB18 @solidcecil Thanks for that....


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Feel very tired today, my whole body seems to be aching.

Just getting some rest, not training tonight.

Feel a bit ill again and not my usual appetite


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm feeling exactly the same mate, body aching, muggy head and generally tired. Got a 12hr night shift to face :-(

Not sure if its something going around or if its your body struggling with the huge influx of hormones??

Hope you feel better soon anyway mate and can smash the next few weeks


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> I'm feeling exactly the same mate, body aching, muggy head and generally tired. Got a 12hr night shift to face :-(
> 
> Not sure if its something going around or if its your body struggling with the huge influx of hormones??
> 
> Hope you feel better soon anyway mate and can smash the next few weeks


Cheers mate, I don't envy your night shift!

I think it must be something going round, my missus feels the same.

Need to still try to eat and train as hard as possible, can't waste these last weeks


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> Cheers mate, I don't envy your night shift!
> 
> I think it must be something going round, my missus feels the same.
> 
> Need to still try to eat and train as hard as possible, can't waste these last weeks


I've just started a cycle myself but a fair bit smaller than yours ha ha

Only managed fish and chips and a protein flapjack so far.

Got plenty of food for work so will see how I get on.

Will pop a few caffeine tabs during the night


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Still feeling a bit run down. Trying to stay positive.

Training back/calves tonight.

Going to use intra carbs, always get a better pump


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Training was good, got a good pump. Strength was good, not the best as I'm still a bit ill.

Straight arm pulldowns

Double dumbell row

Wide pulldowns

Close seated row

Smith calf raise

Seated calf raise


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Training was good, got a good pump. Strength was good, not the best as I'm still a bit ill.
> 
> Straight arm pulldowns
> 
> ...


Still got gear/test flu or other illness mate. Got to keep ploughing on.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Is this your first SHIC mate?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Still got gear/test flu or other illness mate. Got to keep ploughing on.


I think its a bug as my missus has it too.



B.I.G said:


> Is this your first SHIC mate?


Yes mate, only ran 'standard' cycles previous


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Today was another bad one.

Didn't wake up until 1! Which meant I missed a lot of food. My appetite has dropped massively so am struggling to get food in at the best of times.

Trained chest & triceps but had no energy from lack of food.

Incline barbell

Flat dumbell

Incline machine press

Kneeling Ezbar pushdowns

Overhead rope extensions


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Still having stomach acid issues, even with using Apple cider vinegar, so I've bought some Ranitidine as recommended by @Huntingground

Trained legs this morning, couldn't do too much due to feeling sick from acid.

Standing leg curl

Dumbell SLDL

Squats

Had a good catch up with a few strongman mates.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Still having stomach acid issues, even with using Apple cider vinegar, so I've bought some Ranitidine as recommended by @Huntingground
> 
> Trained legs this morning, couldn't do too much due to feeling sick from acid.
> 
> ...


Let's hope it passes mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Still having stomach acid issues, even with using Apple cider vinegar, so I've bought some Ranitidine as recommended by @Huntingground
> 
> Trained legs this morning, couldn't do too much due to feeling sick from acid.
> 
> ...


That will sort the issue within the hour. Let me know.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> That will sort the issue within the hour. Let me know.


It's alot better already, I had one at about 2 then ate chicken & chips.

Still feels a little acidy but nowhere near what it was this morning.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

How's your appetite now mate?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

How's stomach acid today? I take one Ranitidine every morning, sorts my issues out.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I woke up with a bit of an acid feeling, took one tab and it hasn't really helped much.


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

I've been prescribed omeprazol for acid reflux and it's the business


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

what does stomach acid feel like? seems like a few of you are suffering on here.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Lukehh said:


> what does stomach acid feel like? seems like a few of you are suffering on here.


It's like you're getting stabbed in your stomach with a very sharp pointed knife very painful


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

babyarm said:


> It's like you're getting stabbed in your stomach with a very sharp pointed knife very painful


Lol I've never had acid like that 

It's the burning coming back up your throat that is the horrible acid reflux.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol I've never had acid like that
> 
> It's the burning coming back up your throat that is the horrible acid reflux.


Its a nasty feeling and omeprozol is what sorted mine...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Machette said:


> Its a nasty feeling and omeprozol is what sorted mine...


Tried that last year and Mrs has to have it daily but never really helped me tbh

Asda's antacid tablets work though lol


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol I've never had acid like that
> 
> It's the burning coming back up your throat that is the horrible acid reflux.


Man that shiit is lethal I normally take 40mg of omeprazole for the pain to go.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

babyarm said:


> Man that shiit is lethal I normally take 40mg of omeprazole for the pain to go.


Unlucky mate. Started cider vinegar last week, so far so good tbh


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Will try that out to see what's it like back on cycle next month that's when I get it really bad.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok acid is a lot better with using the ranitidine.

Just other issues are constant tiredness and massive lack of appetite.

Not sure how I can get around these, the appetite is holding me back as I'm really struggling to eat.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Ok acid is a lot better with using the ranitidine.
> 
> Just other issues are constant tiredness and massive lack of appetite.
> 
> Not sure how I can get around these, the appetite is holding me back as I'm really struggling to eat.


what do you think is causing your acid? i think its the oxys on my cycle, looking forward to finishing them lol im on ranitidine too.


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Ok acid is a lot better with using the ranitidine.
> 
> Just other issues are constant tiredness and massive lack of appetite.
> 
> Not sure how I can get around these, the appetite is holding me back as I'm really struggling to eat.


I had a spell really struggling with food, using GHRP-6 ironed it right out really done the trick. I used a digestive enzyme alongside and had no worries


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Smoke weed for the munchies?

Ghrp6 gave me mental hunger pans, like I was going hypo but I wasn't interested in savoury stuff just sweet


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sams said:


> Smoke weed for the munchies?
> 
> Ghrp6 gave me mental hunger pans, like I was going hypo but I wasn't interested in savoury stuff just sweet


Weed does Def help increase appeitite and lowers cortisol levels


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Did someone say apple cider vinegar was good for stomach acid and pains? I'm getting mental stomach cramps like excess acid, almost like hunger pains over the last few days and son wondered if it helps? Also where to get it?


----------



## TheSurgeon (Sep 2, 2013)

Sainsburys


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Right.....whats the fcking crack in here, all i see is a load of girls complaining about acid reflux and the state of their vaginas! How about we talk about the copious amounts of gear being used and training progress along with it


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Right.....whats the fcking crack in here, all i see is a load of girls complaining about acid reflux and the state of their vaginas! How about we talk about the copious amounts of gear being used and training progress along with it


 :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Right.....whats the fcking crack in here, all i see is a load of girls complaining about acid reflux and the state of their vaginas! How about we talk about the copious amounts of gear being used and training progress along with it


I think he's dead mate.....


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I think he's dead mate.....


His last big shic killed him off.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Ok acid is a lot better with using the ranitidine.
> 
> Just other issues are constant tiredness and massive lack of appetite.
> 
> Not sure how I can get around these, the appetite is holding me back as I'm really struggling to eat.


Drop T3 to 50mcg - can cause tiredness and lethargy at higher dosages.

Drop all orals, fooking your appetite.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Drop T3 to 50mcg - can cause tiredness and lethargy at higher dosages.
> 
> Drop all orals, fooking your appetite.


Will do this from today mate, I definitely need to get more food in


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Will do this from today mate, I definitely need to get more food in


Agreed, without the food, the gear is going to waste.

Good luck mate.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Right.....whats the fcking crack in here, all i see is a load of girls complaining about acid reflux and the state of their vaginas! How about we talk about the copious amounts of gear being used and training progress along with it


It's almost like shic are a waste of time due to sides..........-


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

synthasize said:


> Did someone say apple cider vinegar was good for stomach acid and pains? I'm getting mental stomach cramps like excess acid, almost like hunger pains over the last few days and son wondered if it helps? Also where to get it?


Yeeeeeep! Do it.

Buy it online but only "with the mother"... probably easier online than trying to find it in a health store that might stock it.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

bail said:


> It's almost like shic are a waste of time due to sides..........-


Wouldn't an individual get better gains by just spreading it over a period of time...?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

So I've cut T3 in half as of this morning and have stopped any orals as of yesterday pre workout.

I feel a bit better, but that's probably just psychological for now.

I'm trying to eat more today, appetite is slightly better but still only on meal 2.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Hang in there mate.

Have you considered some digestive enzymes?

Could possibly help with acid reflux too. Not going to break the bank either.

Quest Enzyme Digest - Pack of 90 Tablets: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bail said:


> It's almost like shic are a waste of time due to sides..........-


Very pertinent point. I have done 3, first I got injured, second sick and third I didn't maximise everything.

I do believe that they can work if everything is managed properly but they are difficult to get right. I haven't got one 100% yet.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Surely it doesnt matter how much you put into your body in the way of drugs, protein builds muscle, if you are only consuming X amount, no matter how many more drugs you throw at it........you wont grow anymore, as drugs dont build muscle, food does.

Brave course, but cant see the point if you're constantly battling sides and not eating enough.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Very pertinent point. I have done 3, first I got injured, second sick and third I didn't maximise everything.
> 
> I do believe that they can work if everything is managed properly but they are difficult to get right. I haven't got one 100% yet.


What actually is this main aim and purpose of a SHIC?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jay Walker said:


> Surely it doesnt matter how much you put into your body in the way of drugs, protein builds muscle, if you are only consuming X amount, no matter how many more drugs you throw at it........you wont grow anymore, as drugs dont build muscle, food does.
> 
> Brave course, but cant see the point if you're constantly battling sides and not eating enough.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


Imagine op is thinking this right now,i think you have to choose the right gear to limit

Sides..trial and error....


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

HDU said:


> What actually is this main aim and purpose of a SHIC?


Good point.

It's obviously to grow. But there must be more to it because that amount of gear over an extended period of time in my eyes should yield bigger results surly?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Sams said:


> Good point.
> 
> It's obviously to grow. But there must be more to it because that amount of gear over an extended period of time in my eyes should yield bigger results surly?


That's what I'm thinking..I.e spread over a number of months? Don't know lol.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

HDU said:


> What actually is this main aim and purpose of a SHIC?


To get as much gear in as possible before the body starts fighting back, trying to achieve homeostasis and sides occur.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Very pertinent point. I have done 3, first I got injured, second sick and third I didn't maximise everything.
> 
> I do believe that they can work if everything is managed properly but they are difficult to get right. I haven't got one 100% yet.


Tbh I do believe they could work

As I'm a firm believer that growth happens both over time and I'm spurts

But at the same time unless one is eat sleep and breathing bbing I do believe shic is just to much stress on the body and something is bound to go wrong


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Feeling better today, eaten some more food and had a decent workout.

Dropping the orals and halting the T3 has definitely helped.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

In terms of digestive enzymes try Ravenous by AD, has really helped my appetite increase and you can eat again much sooner after a previous meal. Cheapest I've seen it is on Dolphin Fitness


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Feeling better today, eaten some more food and had a decent workout.
> 
> Dropping the orals and halting the T3 has definitely helped.


Good man, now everything is nailed, need to smash food in and hammer gym. Good luck.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

synthasize said:


> In terms of digestive enzymes try Ravenous by AD, has really helped my appetite increase and you can eat again much sooner after a previous meal. Cheapest I've seen it is on Dolphin Fitness


When during the day do you take and how many?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Mark2021 said:


> When during the day do you take and how many?


Well it says 2 capsules three times per day but I don't take that many, usually 2 in the morning 2 in the evening and I'm way more hungry than usual


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

How is it going mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> How is it going mate?


X2

Better week?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> X2
> 
> Better week?


X 3

Whats the libido like on a shic? (No ****)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Machette said:


> X 3
> 
> Whats the libido like on a shic? (No ****)


He was on crime watch last night, that's how the libido is


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

How's the cycle going?


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

No replies for a few days? Tren OD?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

you ok OP?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> He was on crime watch last night, that's how the libido is


That's why he hasn't replied for a few days. Ops in jail


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

HDU said:


> That's why he hasn't replied for a few days. Ops in jail


Probably ripped his cock off in the cell from all the tren lol


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

I think we all need to come to terms with the fact that the OP...is dead. Too much blood to his genitals and none to his brain.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

theBEAST2002 said:


> I think we all need to come to terms with the fact that the OP...is dead. Too much blood to his genitals and none to his brain.


Are we going to have a UKM ceremony in memory of the OP??


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

I wonder what's actually happened to OP...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

HDU said:


> I wonder what's actually happened to OP...


 :w00t:


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

babyarm said:


> Are we going to have a UKM ceremony in memory of the OP??


It seems only right. In order to honour the OPs memory.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Someone must know SC on here, can you find out.

I personally think all that gear made him ill as cnut, didnt seem to be taking it to well.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Kinda worried to be honest. Is he ok?

Anyone know him personally that could possibly find out?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

He may just be busy.


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

Maybe just maybe he's getting on with his real life


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

So the OP is gone?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

It's like ausbuilt and zorrin all over again lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm back!

Firstly thank you for the concern.

I've just been really ill, nothing serious just sickness, lethargic & acid so haven't been eating or training. Been in bed for basically the last week.

I've now stopped the shic, I think it was too much for my body to handle.


----------



## craze666 (Dec 28, 2012)

This is a wise decision 

Listen to your body


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

glad you are better mate

so what i have learnt from this thread is 6g of gear is no good :lol:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Will be following this mate, you done a SHIC before?
> 
> Will be interesting to see how 1625mg Tren treats you!


It made him ill. Haha.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> I'm back!
> 
> Firstly thank you for the concern.
> 
> ...


Good to hear you well and back


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Cheers guys, going to just cruise until Feb when I start my prep


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> I'm back!
> 
> Firstly thank you for the concern.
> 
> ...


Glad you're better mate. Not surprised it caused issues with that sort of dose, something different next time then?


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Before and after pics


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Before and after pics



View attachment 162826


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 162826


Don't be silly R0BLET


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> It's like ausbuilt and zorrin all over again lol


I remember the Zorrin vitamin store guy fiasco.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

theBEAST2002 said:


> I remember the Zorrin vitamin store guy fiasco.


Classic thread!! At least the op is well and actually bothered to reply this time though


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@solidcecil, you quitter :tongue:

Seriously, get yourself well, wasn't meant to be this time.

I am doing a big cycle from Jan 5th, "The TM Experiment" which I will be covering in my log, 6 guys take 1g, 2g, 3g, 4g, 5g and 6g Precision Sust (same batch) pw each, diets are sorted/matched dependent on BW etc and see the difference the drugs make. You may be able to guess which dose I am taking 

The full experiment will be covered on TM, should be interesting mate.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> @solidcecil, you quitter :tongue:
> 
> Seriously, get yourself well, wasn't meant to be this time.
> 
> ...


I sense another log.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

theBEAST2002 said:


> I sense another log.


Yeah, all will be logged as usual mate.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Yeah, all will be logged as usual mate.


Good stuff.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Yeah, all will be logged as usual mate.


What's TM mate? I'm very interested to follow your little experiment


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> @solidcecil, you quitter :tongue:
> 
> Seriously, get yourself well, wasn't meant to be this time.
> 
> ...


how many weeks? u taking any AI's etc..


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dieseldave said:


> What's TM mate? I'm very interested to follow your little experiment


ANother website which was formed by ex-members from here, tmuscle. Full log on there of all participants, I will log individually on here too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Super $ingh said:


> how many weeks? u taking any AI's etc..


Lots of rules, same gear, same batch, no GH/slin or anything extra 

HCG and AI are down to each participant as each react differently.

Food is 2.5k cals over BMR.

etc

etc

I'll post the full link in my log in due course.

The TM dosage experiment 2015: Discussion


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Lots of rules, same gear, same batch, no GH/slin or anything extra
> 
> HCG and AI are down to each participant as each react differently.
> 
> ...


Good luck to you


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Lots of rules, same gear, same batch, no GH/slin or anything extra
> 
> HCG and AI are down to each participant as each react differently.
> 
> ...





synthasize said:


> Well it says 2 capsules three times per day but I don't take that many, usually 2 in the morning 2 in the evening and I'm way more hungry than usual


How long did it take for the digestive enzymes to become effective at fighting heart burn?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

cas said:


> How long did it take for the digestive enzymes to become effective at fighting heart burn?


I don't know mate because I didn't take them to help with heartburn I took them to increase appetite which worked


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

synthasize said:


> I don't know mate because I didn't take them to help with heartburn I took them to increase appetite which worked


Oh damn it, now I have to find out who it was that was talking about it lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cas said:


> Oh damn it, now I have to find out who it was that was talking about it lol


Ranitidine is what I take. Kick in within an hour.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Ranitidine is what I take. Kick in within an hour.


I don't want to keep taking meds for it though


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Lots of rules, same gear, same batch, no GH/slin or anything extra
> 
> HCG and AI are down to each participant as each react differently.
> 
> ...


Woah 6g of test a weekmg: I defo wanna see this! Good luck! :thumbup1:


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

cas said:


> I don't want to keep taking meds for it though


Apple cider vinegar, 1tbsp with each of my main meals seems to do a very good job at keeping the tren acid feeling at bay


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Wise decision to stop. Shics like this are tough. Fcuk sakes what did you expect on 1625mg of tren. I once did 400mg WC tren enanthate with 750mg of zafa sustanon and it sent my blood pressure through the roof. Doc said it was near stroke level. Im sure 1625 would kill me lol.

But at the same time my strength gains were astonishing.

I want to try a small shic myself; but nothing compared to you guys.

Was thinking 1 sus amp a day for 21 days.

I think i read this on paul borresons article???


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Does anyone consider why you get indigestion so bad you can't function .Does anyone know why the bile from the pancreas stops getting to the stomach and why the liver struggles and tries to make other pathways for blood flow and why the ability to process fats is blocked and why you generally feel so ill..Or do people just think thats ok and thats part and parcel of what we call sides when on tren..

Possibly it is because from what was a short cycle drug because of its health risks it has become one that is now used for longer periods until the user can't stand it any more..

I cant wait for this drug to have been out long enough that we get some results on what it does.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

gearchange said:


> Does anyone consider why you get indigestion so bad you can't function .Does anyone know why the bile from the pancreas stops getting to the stomach and why the liver struggles and tries to make other pathways for blood flow and why the ability to process fats is blocked and why you generally feel so ill..Or do people just think thats ok and thats part and parcel of what we call sides when on tren..
> 
> Possibly it is because from what was a short cycle drug because of its health risks it has become one that is now used for longer periods until the user can't stand it any more..
> 
> I cant wait for this drug to have been out long enough that we get some results on what it does.


True that.

Tren is underestimated and potency these days is judged on sides.

I havnt used tren in over 4-5 years. Could hack it when younger but its become harder now ive gone older.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Paul borresons shics didnt contain tren infact i dont think he used veterinary drugs, most consisted around test, deca, primo & winstrol

I would say that diet would have to be very clean and sodium would have to be kept to an absolute minimum throughout to pull off a shic and keep sides down, mine is far from good enough by the way.


----------

